# Name-it-like-u-want



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

This one have no name... just name it like you want.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice shape.

id call it the 3 headed boomerang


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> nice shape.
> 
> id call it the 3 headed boomerang


Thanks.
3 headed boomerang is cool, it' s true it looks like one.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Call it the 'wingstick'


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thread resurrection cause i dont care!!!!! Call that freedom!!!


----------

